# Experts advise needed: Starting Process with Opulentus-Hyderabad



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Dear All,

I am starting my PR-190 process with Opulentus-Hyderabad, can anyone suggest to proceed with them or not, they are asking me to pay 80,000 to get started with Case Manager, I have done some ground work before selecting this agent, but still I am in confusion whether I have selected the right agent or not, I thought of doing myself, but somehow I am not confident so reached agent, initially I have reached Y-Axis but after watching bad reviews about them I have dropped, my father adjusted money today and now I am really in dilemma whether I have chosen correct agent or not, as I saw his struggle in arranging money,

Please help me, I have to pay them today by 4 PM.

Appreciate your quick response.

-Prashanth Reddy


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

pchinthireddy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am starting my PR-190 process with Opulentus-Hyderabad, can anyone suggest to proceed with them or not, they are asking me to pay 80,000 to get started with Case Manager, I have done some ground work before selecting this agent, but still I am in confusion whether I have selected the right agent or not, I thought of doing myself, but somehow I am not confident so reached agent, initially I have reached Y-Axis but after watching bad reviews about them I have dropped, my father adjusted money today and now I am really in dilemma whether I have chosen correct agent or not, as I saw his struggle in arranging money,
> 
> ...



Hello Prashant,

Honestly speaking hiring agent is not much worth as you are paying quite a heavy amount of charges, If you have any questions or dilemma about the process i think this forum is the best way to get your ideas and concepts clear.

Also spending 80 k for an agent does not seems to be very good as you can save them for the future and also the process is quite straight forward if you go through the application process. Hope this helps, but again choice is yours.


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for prompt response Ajay, Here I will explain my case.

I am applying for my WIFE is a main applicant, below are the details

Age: 27 Years
Qualification: BTech-EEE (May-2008)
Experience: Around 6 Years (complete the 6 years in May-2014, as she started working from June-2008)
Occupation: Software Developer/Tester
As per the Agent she is scored 60 points

My issues are: 
1. do I face any problem in arranging documents without supervision?
2. do I stuck if I start the process on my own?


Below is the report by an agent;
S.No Qualifying Factors Max. Points Your Score Your Attributes
1. Age 30 30	27 Years : Points applicable if age is between and including "25 to 32" 
2. Qualification 20 15	Bachelor Of Technology - Electrical & Electronics Engineering - Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University (jntu) - May 2008 
3. Work Experience 15 0	Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment Minimal points awarded, as points can be claimed only to employment completed after the date the applicant has meet the ACS requirement.5+ years of relevant work experience considered from June 2008-Till date,4 years is the minimum requirement. 
4. Sponsorship 10 5	Nomination by state or territory government (visa subclass 190 only) 
5. English Language 20 10	GENERAL : Proficient English (a score of at least 7 in each of the four components of the IELTS test). 
6. Partner Skills 5 0 
Total Points Scored 60 


Minimum Required Points	60 Points
Points scored by client	60 Points
Your Nominated Occupation is	Software Engineer
ANZSCO Code & Job Description	261313
Skill Assessment fee	AUD 500 Payable to ACS

Note: She haven't write IELTS yet


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

pchinthireddy said:


> Thanks for prompt response Ajay, Here I will explain my case.
> 
> I am applying for my WIFE is a main applicant, below are the details
> 
> ...



Hello Prashant,

You have answered your query yourself, i are aware of most of the process and from the information you have given me i can say you and your wife has very good chances. So why to go to MARA agent? i did not understand that. 

I think you should start the process step by step,

First she will have to clear her IELTS , even if she does not get 7 in each band she would require to achieve 6 bands in each section.

Regarding ACS you can have a look at "Summary of Criteria" , in case of your's wife's qualification it is considered as ICT Minor which means ACS will deduct 4 years of experience, leaving 2 years on which you can not claim points.
For the documents you will have to chase all the employers for reference letter and the sample for the same can be found at ACS website.

So in the end you will have to work out how are you going to score 60 points in total it can be 55 + 5 for state sponsorship.


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

pchinthireddy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am starting my PR-190 process with Opulentus-Hyderabad, can anyone suggest to proceed with them or not, they are asking me to pay 80,000 to get started with Case Manager, I have done some ground work before selecting this agent, but still I am in confusion whether I have selected the right agent or not, I thought of doing myself, but somehow I am not confident so reached agent, initially I have reached Y-Axis but after watching bad reviews about them I have dropped, my father adjusted money today and now I am really in dilemma whether I have chosen correct agent or not, as I saw his struggle in arranging money,
> 
> ...


Dear Prashanth,

I started with the same Hydrabad agent in July 2012. It only becuase of their lesser knowledge I incurred additional assessment for partners skill expenses, more time. I finally got my VISA in March 2014. 

I once again thank this forum's GREAT ADVISORS, because of them I have a VISA in hand today. Someday I will meet my friends on forum in Oz to celebrate their gesture

these so called "agents" are not giving you MARA agent service in 80K. (please read about MARA agent in this forum) They will say that they are approved MARA agent however if you want to avail that MARA survice, it is exorbitently high. So in 80K, the survice given by them is just by the Indian supervisory staff (staff also get changed during your application process)

Secondly, now they have a method of approaching through the call centre. Even if you have query, you cannot approach them directly. You have to call their call centre. Most of the times the call centre lines are busy. The fastest way to contact them is to drop a mail. They reply your mail as they dont want any pending mail EOD.

Instead of availing paid survice of 80K from Indian agents. I suggest you follow this forum. You will get replies to your queries within 2-3 hrs without paying a single Rupee.

Secondly you yourself will be so informed that you will start giving advices to others. Dont go after these agents....


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Ajay/Sumdur,

I am suppose to start from office to pay them remaining 75K, as I have already paid 5k as advance.

Seems this forums is fast enough to answer all my quires, I may not to go with agent now.

to start with:

I believe she has scored already below points, please help me in answering the queries below.
1.	Age: 30
2.	Qualification; 15 out of 20 [how can we get 20 points?]
3.	Sponsorship Nomination by state or territory government (visa subclass 190 only): 5 out of 10 [What is the way to get 10 points here?]

Point she has to get:
1.	IELTS: 20 [is she get 6 in each band will she eligible for VISA?]
2.	Partner Skills: 5 [how can she get 5 points]?


----------



## Sesha (Feb 5, 2014)

pchinthireddy said:


> Thanks Ajay/Sumdur,
> 
> I am suppose to start from office to pay them remaining 75K, as I have already paid 5k as advance.
> 
> ...


Hi pchinthireddy,

I strongly advice you and your wife to write IELTS first and get your wife's Degree and experience assessed to ACS.
It would be safe and peace of mind once you have all the documents in hand.

Regards
Sesha


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

I heard that, in July 2014 Australian Govt will change the rules and occupation list, to overcome that situation I thought of applying fast, but is that true?

as of now the points cutoff is 60, will that change in July-2014? and occupation is still available now for Software Engineers, will that change in new occupation list in July-2014?

And I am asking my wife to write IELTS, as she is good at basic English than me, is it required my IELTS as well?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

pchinthireddy said:


> I heard that, in July 2014 Australian Govt will change the rules and occupation list, to overcome that situation I thought of applying fast, but is that true?
> 
> as of now the points cutoff is 60, will that change in July-2014? and occupation is still available now for Software Engineers, will that change in new occupation list in July-2014?
> 
> And I am asking my wife to write IELTS, as she is good at basic English than me, is it required my IELTS as well?


Hello Prashant,

If you are claiming partner points ie 5 then you will have to give your IELTS and also have your Skills assessed.


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

pchinthireddy said:


> Thanks Ajay/Sumdur,
> 
> I am suppose to start from office to pay them remaining 75K, as I have already paid 5k as advance.
> 
> ...


Dear Prashant,

I will explain you the process in short:

1. Age : 30 points 
2. Qualification : As BE she will only get 15. 
3. IELTS : If she gets 6 she is Eligible with 0 points. She need 10 points here, so she has to crack the IELTS with all 7 bans. This is MUST. 
4. Partners skill: These 5 points depends on your occupation. Please check what is the occupation code for you. If it is in same occupation list. To avail these 5 points you will have to do your skill assessment. You will have to also appear for IELTS to get 6 in all bands 
5. Experience : ACS will deduct 4 years from her experience. The assessment takes 2-3 months. The assessment will be vaild for 2 years. Please do this simultaniously while she is appearing for IELTS.
6. Spocership : you will get 5 points for state sponsership

Total is 60.

You have to do it by June end. You must lodged your EOI before 1st July to secure your VISA in next year.


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Sumdur,


Can you please clarify on below points:

"Experience : ACS will deduct 4 years from her experience. The assessment takes 2-3 months. The assessment will be vaild for 2 years. Please do this simultaniously while she is appearing for IELTS." 
Q1) she has total 6 years experience, if ACS deduct 4 years from which, for remaining 2 years will she get any points?
Q2) IELTS is required when she applying for ACS right? or after ACS ? either?


----------



## roop (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Prashant,

I would say this a good decision. I myself regret for going to agents & wasted 80 K. Everything is online, other than skill assessment( dont know abt ur assessing authority but EA is offline). As for ur qus-
for BE u get 15 points.for 20 points u should have phd.
u will get 5 points for 190 VISA & 10 for 489. But remember 190 is PR & 489 is temp.
If ur wife gets 6 points in each band then she will qualify the english eligiblity but would not be awarded any points. But with 6 points u can go ahead with skill assessment.
U have to secure the add 5 points for partner skills. 

For detailed info check immi site.

all the best


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

I have dropped an email saying I am not going ahead with them after seeing responses from this forum, hoping the same kind of responses for queries going forward.

and if I have to file EOI before July 1st, we have only 3 months time, how it is possible to complete the documentation for ACS and getting the ACS result? I am seriously concerned about this, please help me.


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

pchinthireddy said:


> Thanks Sumdur,
> 
> 
> Can you please clarify on below points:
> ...


Q1. For 2 years experience she will get Zero
Q2. IELTS and ACS to be done simultaniously. IELTS and ACS are independent processess. IELTS need not be there while appling ACS,


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

so, before filing ACS, IELTS is not mandatory, but without IELTS, she cannot score 60 points in ACS right? how it will work?


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

pchinthireddy said:


> so, before filing ACS, IELTS is not mandatory, but without IELTS, she cannot score 60 points in ACS right? how it will work?


IELTS and ACS are independent. Pointing system is different again. 

For ACS, get these documents first : 

Both for you and your spouse. 

1. Passports notarized.
2. Educational transcripts ( Convocation or Provisional with transcripts ). 
3. Work Experience Letters. ( including the current employer experience letter ) and it should contain Roles and Responsibilities. Else, you may also get a reference letter ( on a stamp paper - notarized ) from your manager, with roles and responsibilities. 

As you are planning ACS both for you and your spouse, work on the above documents - for you and your spouse.

Once you are ready with the above documents, you will need to upload them in skillselect.

Good Luck !! I myself processed through an agent and repenting now as I joined this forum very recently. 

Cheers !!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

pchinthireddy said:


> so, before filing ACS, IELTS is not mandatory, but without IELTS, she cannot score 60 points in ACS right? how it will work?


IELTS is not mandatory for ACS but for submitting EOI you need ACS & IELTS scores.

For ACS these are the documents needed, which I had used while submitting mine:

Set of document needed
* Choose a job code from sol-1 or sol-2
* Detailed experience letter for all companies worked in company letter head or prepare statutory declaration. [Refer R&R format if the companies are not providing R&R letter then prepare statutory declaration]
* All company offer letters
* All company relieving letter
* Degree Certificate
* College transfer certificate [basically consolidated marks sheet with subject names]
* Passport
* Schoolings mark sheet
* For exp details, I submitted payslips.

Do get back for further clarifications on the above. I was very sceptical on starting things of my own using this forum....but this forum is awesome with lot of helpful souls around.... welcome to migrating tribe


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

thanks a ton for your detailed checklist, I will surely get back to you if I face any silly problem also, u guys have to BARE me until we get VISA


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

when my Wife is applying for ACS, my passport is required? I applied for passport recently I may get it in another 30 days.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

pchinthireddy said:


> when my Wife is applying for ACS, my passport is required? I applied for passport recently I may get it in another 30 days.


Nope, your passport is not required for your wife's ACS


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

I think R&R plays major role/time taking document for ACS, I really need to get the documents fast, and if I apply for ACS 20 days from today, i.e. 10th April, approximately it will take 3 months right? that means July 10th, but as per other people in this forum I have to file EOI before 1st July? can anyone suggest me ? I think this is a major issue I could face if I don't ask you right now.

Please help me.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

pchinthireddy said:


> I think R&R plays major role/time taking document for ACS, I really need to get the documents fast, and if I apply for ACS 20 days from today, i.e. 10th April, approximately it will take 3 months right? that means July 10th, but as per other people in this forum I have to file EOI before 1st July? can anyone suggest me ? I think this is a major issue I could face if I don't ask you right now.
> 
> Please help me.


I do not think it should be a major problem until and unless your occupation is removed from next year quota. Otherwise, it should be OK, others please comment..


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Kumar, can anyone has different thoughts on the above question? appreciate your quick response.


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

can any one clarify this query..

My wife worked with 3 companies, do we need to submit Payslips of each company or current company is enough? or offer letter/Relieving Letter & R&R Letter is enough?

Please suggest.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

The reference letter from companies with clear R&R matching the selected job code is more important.

I have included samples for both reference letter and SD format.

Pay slips are just an extra bit of proof confirming the work exp. 

All copies need to be notarized ....

Don't panic on the date or rule change....if something good or bad is going to happen it will happen.... so be chill and take one step at a time....

Which job code are you people planning to apply....



pchinthireddy said:


> can any one clarify this query..
> 
> My wife worked with 3 companies, do we need to submit Payslips of each company or current company is enough? or offer letter/Relieving Letter & R&R Letter is enough?
> 
> Please suggest.


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Nicemathan,

She has Software development and Testing experience, since almost 3 years out of 6 years she is Automation testing but her all companies designations are like this, Trainee, Software Trainee Engineer, Associate Software Engineer, Software Engineer & Senior Engineer [SW], no where they have mentioned that she is in Software Testing, but she performed Development & Testing, so I am applying for subclass (190) CSOL code-261313 Software Engineer instead of 261314 Software Tester, will this create any problem? she has mixed responsibilities in development and testing in R&R letters also.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Ah I am not quite sure on which role you/your wife should be selecting.

I would recommend go for 189 rather than 190...so that your search area during job hunt would be high... [Hope you dont need that extra 5 point from State Spon]

Designation is not that important compared to the actual R&R. R&R is given importance if I am not wrong...



pchinthireddy said:


> Thanks Nicemathan,
> 
> She has Software development and Testing experience, since almost 3 years out of 6 years she is Automation testing but her all companies designations are like this, Trainee, Software Trainee Engineer, Associate Software Engineer, Software Engineer & Senior Engineer [SW], no where they have mentioned that she is in Software Testing, but she performed Development & Testing, so I am applying for subclass (190) CSOL code-261313 Software Engineer instead of 261314 Software Tester, will this create any problem? she has mixed responsibilities in development and testing in R&R letters also.


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Nicemathan, if my wife's previous manager in her 1st company is not there in the company[may be he left the company and joined somewhere], how can we take statutory declaration for him?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

It happens, do get anyone else from that previous company in a position senior to that of your wife's to sign.... I too faced similar situation got a sign from a senior colleague of mine and also attached his relieving letter to show as proof that we both served overlapping tenure...



pchinthireddy said:


> Nicemathan, if my wife's previous manager in her 1st company is not there in the company[may be he left the company and joined somewhere], how can we take statutory declaration for him?


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

she worked at customer place, as she worked in customer place, her manager also in customer place still, if we get his SD, will it work?

she has deputation letter that she worked with customer place.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I dont find any issue in it.

But use the prescribed format for SD and get it notarized....



pchinthireddy said:


> she worked at customer place, as she worked in customer place, her manager also in customer place still, if we get his SD, will it work?
> 
> she has deputation letter that she worked with customer place.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum . Like most of the members here , I will also strongly suggest you to stay away from agents if your case is straightforward . They are nothing but a bunch of jokers and will make sure that your case gets delayed and will not shy away from committing silly mistakes and even providing wrong information!!

Do your research , read through the forum and you should be alright . Members and moderators are very helpful here and I have witnessed cases where members went out of their way to help the fellow member . It's like a small family where we all get happy and excited on seeing a fellow member succeed and get anxious when a fellow member hits a hurdle .

Doing it yourself will not only give you satisfaction but will also save you a bundle of cash which you can use to give us a party once you get your grant .

Enough of preaching


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Well Said PRseeker, after seeing response I have dropped my idea in going with agent, they called me around 30 times to pay the money, as I have already paid 5k, they are not ready to reimburse, I felt very bad about their treatment, because they haven't done anything for me with that 5k, but they are not ready to reimburse for no reason, I don't want to fight with them, but I will suggest other members at least to don't process with agents.

Now, I am in the process of arranging documents on my own by chasing employers, once I get the R&R documents from all employers, I will get them notarized and scan and upload pdf's in ACS application.

Documents I am arranging for ACS are:
1. Passport
2. 10th Certificate
3. 12th Standard Certificate
4. BTech-all transcripts, final memo & convocation
5. All employers offer letters, relieving letters, R&R Letters.

Please let me know if I am missing anything here, I am planning to upload all of them on this Saturday.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

pchinthireddy said:


> Well Said PRseeker, after seeing response I have dropped my idea in going with agent, they called me around 30 times to pay the money, as I have already paid 5k, they are not ready to reimburse, I felt very bad about their treatment, because they haven't done anything for me with that 5k, but they are not ready to reimburse for no reason, I don't want to fight with them, but I will suggest other members at least to don't process with agents.
> 
> Now, I am in the process of arranging documents on my own by chasing employers, once I get the R&R documents from all employers, I will get them notarized and scan and upload pdf's in ACS application.
> 
> ...


Dear pchinthireddy , 

List looks perfect to me . 

If you are submitting statutory declaration for any of the organizations you worked with , then you can add the visiting card of the guy who signed your declaration . This is not mandatory , just optional .

Regards 
PD


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

I am only taking R&R from HR on company letter head.

for all documents I need to certify right?(no need of notary?) in the below way..
How to certify a document
Take the photocopied document and the original and ask the person to certify the copy by:
•	writing ‘Certified to be a true copy of the original seen by me’ on the document
•	signing and dating it
•	printing their name under the signature
•	adding their occupation, address and telephone number
The person certifying the document may charge you a fee.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

pchinthireddy said:


> I am only taking R&R from HR on company letter head.
> 
> for all documents I need to certify right?(no need of notary?) in the below way..
> How to certify a document
> ...


You need to get them attested .


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

For R&R letters issued on Company Letter head,
Take a photocopy --> Go to an Advocate with Notary and ask for Notary--> they will stamp on it i)Certified true copy -- This will be given only if the Original document is present
ii) Advocate's Notary Stamp will have details of his Registration number
iii) Date of Notarizing.

For R&R on Statutory Declaration
Purchase a Rs20 or 50 or 100 stamp paper and print out your text as much as possible. Try to include the actual declaration statement with your wife's name and the manager's name.
The remaining text can be printed on a plain white paper or stamp paper.
The advocate might ask for an ID proof of the manager just for reference.

You can find Advocates aplenty in Twin-towers of Ameerpet. take a passport copy and get it notarized to have an idea if your are not aware of it. The usual price is Rs10/- per signature.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Dev, this notary is only for R&R letters right, not needed for other documents like Passport, Education certificates & offer and relieving letters only attestation is fine?


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

pchinthireddy said:


> Thanks Dev, this notary is only for R&R letters right, not needed for other documents like Passport, Education certificates & offer and relieving letters?


All the documents submitted to ACS must be notarized. My agent asked me to notarize every document submitted.


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

All documents should be Notarized(Certified/Attested).

For Statutory Declaration, ACS might ask for your Wife's payslips of the respective Organization and you need to notarize them as well. Try to get all the letters at the earliest.

What i did was, Prepare a document with R&R of each company and send to HR/Manager and request to send back at the earliest. One ex-organization of my wife took more than 2 months. Getting those letters should be our priority, try to engage any of your friends still working there. This will expedite your request.

I should appreciate and congratulate you for disregarding the deceptive agent. I visited them an Y-axis a couple of times in 2013, every time they rush you to pay-up (68K a discount of 10% that runs throughout the year) and sign the agreement. My wife was so eager to process through them, but engaging in a clear discussion proved them to be unworthy. 

A testimonial about their success-rate would speak for their accomplishments, but you hardly find one. By this time you might have understood the facts agent hid and misguided you.

Find some time to go through the Skillselect process. Its documentation is very simple and clear.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Prashant,

I hope now you get confidence that there are lot of people around helping you 

Ignore that amount paid to agent.

Yes, all photocopies needs to be notarized.

If possible include Form16 and pay slips though these are not mandatory but nice to have evidences.



pchinthireddy said:


> Thanks Dev, this notary is only for R&R letters right, not needed for other documents like Passport, Education certificates & offer and relieving letters only attestation is fine?


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes Nicemathan,

but I am more worried about my occupation Software Tester, I heard that Software Tester occupation is flagged and it may removed after 1st July, is that true? where will I get this information? I am going to upload documents for ACS on 28th March, so it will take 3 months from 28th March to get the ACS Result i.e. 28th June, if I apply for EOI on the same day also I cannot get the EOI invitation right? so if they change the rules my application will reject at EOI stage? please clarify I am most concerned on this aspect.
Note: we are applying for 190(skilled Nominated)


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes there are few job codes or professions flagged.

I read in one of the thread that few codes have remained as flagged for the last 2 or 3 years.

So, lets hope for the best and plan for the worst.

I would suggest to concentrate on things which are under our control and leave the uncontrollable aspect's outcome to time.....



pchinthireddy said:


> Yes Nicemathan,
> 
> but I am more worried about my occupation Software Tester, I heard that Software Tester occupation is flagged and it may removed after 1st July, is that true? where will I get this information? I am going to upload documents for ACS on 28th March, so it will take 3 months from 28th March to get the ACS Result i.e. 28th June, if I apply for EOI on the same day also I cannot get the EOI invitation right? so if they change the rules my application will reject at EOI stage? please clarify I am most concerned on this aspect.
> Note: we are applying for 190(skilled Nominated)


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

I just notarized the statutory declaration . Any document which is a color scan of the original will do perfectly fine.


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

How to get the partner points-5?, is this also same process like main applicant to submit all the documents like Passport, Education certificates, offer, relieving letters & R&R Letters? or is there any different process?

Please suggest.


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

The below information I got from one of the website, is this true? please help me.

Points awarded
5 points are awarded if the primary applicant’s partner meets threshold requirements for skilled migration visa.

( Top )

Documents Required
For you to be awarded points, you must provide documentary evidence that your partner has met all the basic requirements for the particular General Skilled Migration visa that you are applying for. This evidence should include:

A positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation (nominated occupation is to be on the same version of the SOL as the main applicant)
Evidence of age to confirm that they are under 50 years of age
Evidence of competent English language level
Evidence of one of the following:
1. That they meet the Australian study requirement in the last six months before applying

2. That they have been employed in a skilled occupation for a period totalling at least 12 months in the last 24 months before applying.

For you to be awarded these points, documentary evidence as described above must be provided before the point’s assessment.


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

That is true and you need to provide all the mentioned documents. Partner should have skills assessment and the documents list will be similar. 

Regards,
VC.


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

for Example, if partner has qualification as Intermediate-Full time[English Medium], but not degree, Age: 30, Occupation in CSOL(same as main applicant but different job code), Experience(4 Years), will he eligible to get assessed by Vetassess(not ACS as main applicant) /EOI and main applicant get 5 points for it?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No, if you want spouse points they need to pass IELTS.


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks to everybody who supported me, yesterday I have uploaded documents in ACS successfully, I really thank Kiran & Vishnu from this forum who supported me.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the very best, lets hope for the best. 



pchinthireddy said:


> Thanks to everybody who supported me, yesterday I have uploaded documents in ACS successfully, I really thank Kiran & Vishnu from this forum who supported me.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

pchinthireddy said:


> Thanks to everybody who supported me, yesterday I have uploaded documents in ACS successfully, I really thank Kiran & Vishnu from this forum who supported me.


It will take around 3 months from now to your ACS result. So, chill, relax and concentrate on your IELTS !! From mid June, you can start looking at the process and the documents required for EOI / State Sponsorship !! 

Good luck mate !!


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Guys, I just got my ACS Result as positive for 261314 (Software Tester), I am informing you guys 1st because you have helped me a lot here with out going to consultant.

Once again thanks for your help.


----------



## Usmann_ (Feb 19, 2014)

pchinthireddy said:


> Guys, I just got my ACS Result as positive for 261314 (Software Tester), I am informing you guys 1st because you have helped me a lot here with out going to consultant.
> 
> Once again thanks for your help.


gud luck for the rest of the process 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi All, 

Please let me know whether I should apply for State sponsorship 1st OR EOI ? if it is State Sponsorship-do I require to submit any supporting documents?


----------



## sudheer51 (May 5, 2014)

@pchinthireddy:

I also have thought applying through Opulentus/Axis, Hyderabad. But after reading many review I sticked to opulentus. But after reading many forums here, I thought of applying by my own with many helping hands here. I have started preparing for IELTS as I am planning my exam in July 2014. I will apply for ACS after all 7's in my IELTS.

Have you attached your bachelor degree's transfer certificate (TC) (not the graduation certificate / not the marks list). I have all documents except the TC of my degree. I will apply for it meanwhile I prepare for IELTS. Could you please let me know whether you have submitted the TC for ACS? And submitting documents means scanned copies (soft copies), right?


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

You don't required TC.

You need to scan all the documents and get it notarized.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Congrats on your +ive ACS results.

Have you completed IELTS?



pchinthireddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please let me know whether I should apply for State sponsorship 1st OR EOI ? if it is State Sponsorship-do I require to submit any supporting documents?


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

No, preparing for IELTS, we will write in another 1 month.


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

@Sudheer51,

Sudheer ACS will take approximately 3 months for assessment. I would suggest to Apply for ACS and study/prepare/give IELTS in parallel. ACS and IELTS are independent.

@Reddy,

How are you. Good to hear you got the results. Congrats.
you can apply for State nomination Or EOI in any order. I believe you are looking for VIC.
Call me if you need any help.

Good luck!!


----------



## pchinthireddy (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Dev, will call you, I have few queries.


----------



## sudheer51 (May 5, 2014)

dev_aus said:


> @Sudheer51,
> 
> Sudheer ACS will take approximately 3 months for assessment. I would suggest to Apply for ACS and study/prepare/give IELTS in parallel. ACS and IELTS are independent.
> 
> ...


How much time can I take after my successful ACS. I mean, for proceeding further?


----------

